

Show HN: I made a desktop Mac App Store app for fun - kirkouimet

So I made a Mac OS X app for fun with a couple of friends:<p>Graphical Network Monitor
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;graphical-network-monitor&#x2F;id1002978158?ls=1&amp;mt=12<p>The idea was inspired from the website I wrote in my college networking class, yougetsignal.com. Basically the app does a very fast kernel-level netstat of all of the active connections on your computer, geo-locates each remote IP address you are connected to, and drops the icon of each app connection on the map.<p>I have found some surprising discoveries, mainly around programs maintaining persistent connections to various places in the world (e.g., Sublime Text initiates and holds onto a connection to Texas at all times). It&#x27;s also just mind-blowing to see how much crap your computer connects to all of the time with even just basic browsing.<p>There&#x27;s a Windows version here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.graphicalnetworkmonitor.com&#x2F;<p>We are charging $4.99 based on some price testing we did on the Windows version. Right now the Mac app is #86&#x2F;100 out of all paid Mac apps which is pretty fun.<p>If you check out the app please send feedback and let me know what else you would like to see in the app, right now it is very simple and fun utility but I suppose it could grow to do more things...
======
hundunpao
That single review though

